# anybody watching This Morning at the moment?



## Miss Potter (Oct 22, 2008)

What the hell is going on with Kerry Katona? Is she pissed?


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2008)

Pissed as arseholes or on tranquilisers of some kind

God, it's painful


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh dear


----------



## Griff (Oct 22, 2008)

Overworked doing Iceland ads. Very sad.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> Oh dear



Indeed.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 22, 2008)

they have to make it stop


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Get it on youtube quick


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2008)

Why did they let her go on?

Her agent should be shot


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

madzone said:


> Why did they let her go on?
> 
> Her agent should be shot



That's what I was thinking


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

it's awful! wtf is up with her? slurring her words all over the place...


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 22, 2008)

that was horrific.

fair play for fern asking her if she was an alcoholic!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 22, 2008)

What medication taken last night would have that effect on her this morning?


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> What medication taken last night would have that effect on her this morning?



Any medication that was mixed with large quantities of booze this morning I suspect


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> fair play for fern asking her if she was an alcoholic!



yeh except it wasn't really very funny. it was just horrible.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2008)

What's her medication? Brandy?


Yikes that's was horrible


----------



## moomoo (Oct 22, 2008)

Surely they would have seen the state of her when she came into the studio?  Couldn't they have just not let her go on?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 22, 2008)

Did she shit herself? Maybe it was ketamine.


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

i wouldn't venture out the house if i was in that state, let alone conduct an interview on live television


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh except it wasn't really very funny. it was just horrible.



i wasn't implying that seeing her int hat state was funny, but the awkwardness after Fern basically said she was an alocholic was funny.

'so you're saying i'm an alocoholic?'
'noooooooooooooo!'


I didn't think she seemed drunk though, more tranquilised?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 22, 2008)

The suggestion that the Katona enjoys any kind of illegal drugs is scandalous!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

She is having a bit of a bad run at the moment isn't she?
In fact her life has been a long run of downs, ups, downs and ups as far as I can read.


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

The story has made it on to the Mail website already.  They really are fucking vultures


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2008)

This has come up before I think. She says it's the medication she takes for bi-polararity apparently.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> The story has made it on to the Mail website already.  They really are fucking vultures



Uhm, so are we


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> The story has made it on to the Mail website already.  They really are fucking vultures



Urban75 beat them


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Uhm, so are we


I'm not using her problems to sell papers though, am I?

I feel terribly sorry for the woman and think her agent has badly let her down by letting her do the interview in the first place.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> I'm not using her problems to sell papers though, am I?
> 
> I feel terribly sorry for the woman and think her agent has badly let her down by letting her do the interview in the first place.



isn't her thug controlling husband her agent?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Katona-Im-taking-drugs-bipolar-disorder.html

The Mail one year ago


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 22, 2008)

Poor Quality, but for those who missed it - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BcZASr2TGVk


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> isn't her thug controlling husband her agent?



If so, that's a double breach of trust


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 22, 2008)

Phil Schofield's face at the end was a picture


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

This would be the KK who doesn't take ketamine for breakfast would it?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> This would be the KK who doesn't take ketamine for breakfast would it?



KKK?


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> isn't her thug controlling husband her agent?



No its Max Clifford was she on this morning to talk about her £15,000 worth of lipo and breast reduction surgery? I love it become bankrupt find £15,000 for surgery I will have to watch it when i get home.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> KKK?


took my baby away


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> I'm not using her problems to sell papers though, am I?
> 
> I feel terribly sorry for the woman and think her agent has badly let her down by letting her do the interview in the first place.



Fuck off, she's used her personal problems to enrich herself on several occassions. A degenerate, nasty piece of work.


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> *Fuck off*, she's used her personal problems to enrich herself on several occassions. A degenerate, nasty piece of work.



Is that strictly necessary?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> The story has made it on to the Mail website already.  They really are fucking vultures



Its on the beeb website too....
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/7684017.stm

I saw it, she reckoned she had been stuck in traffic but "was now here, sat on the sofa, all nice and calm and relaxed" in the intro bit they did before the interview

I thought it was an odd thing to say before she shtared shayin ow er scarsh were juss fine an er back wash juss great....

It just got worse and worse until i just couldnt watch!


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> Is that strictly necessary?



Since it's clearly annoyed or offended you, absolutely.


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Since it's clearly annoyed or offended you, absolutely.


But why would you tell someone to 'fuck off' for no reason?  Why would you enjoy the fact that it has annoyed or offended someone?  All I did was express an opinion.  I wasn't rude to you.  Why are you being rude to me?


----------



## Inspected (Oct 22, 2008)

Not good  she looks very unwell.  I forget she is still quite young.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

Why did you choose to be offended by it?


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Why did you choose to be offended by it?




Most people would be offended when told to fuck off.  It's not just me.  I don't understand why that would be necessary.  I'm not bothered whether you agree with me or not, but there's no need to be rude to me.


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 22, 2008)

Better quality (but slightly snipped) versh just popped up on Youtube :



Edit : Just found a full version in good quality, link changed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

Wellll, it was said in the style of 'fuck off' at your comment rather than you - an expression of disbelief and shock at your comment about the Mail being 'vultures' given the context and history of the person they were being 'vultures' about. Altho now that I know that saying 'fuck off' to you on a message board offends you deeply in a very real sense I'll ensure that I say it more often when you make an idiot comment again. Possibly if you make a sensible one that I agree with, which would change the emphasis and tone of the fuck off...


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 22, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> No its Max Clifford was she on this morning to talk about her £15,000 worth of lipo and breast reduction surgery? I love it become bankrupt find £15,000 for surgery I will have to watch it when i get home.


she didn't pay for the surgery though, some tv show did.


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Wellll, it was said in the style of 'fuck off' at your comment rather than you - an expression of disbelief and shock at your comment about the Mail being 'vultures' given the context and history of the person they were being 'vultures' about. *Altho now that I know that saying 'fuck off' to you on a message board offends you deeply in a very real sense I'll ensure that I say it more often* when you make an idiot comment again. Possibly if you make a sensible one that I agree with, which would change the emphasis and tone of the fuck off...



What is wrong with you?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

Nothing, what's wrong with you being unable to take a 'fuck off' on a message board?

Jesus, WTF is happening to this board, the last couple of weeks everyone is getting pissy pants about anybody saying anything...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> What is wrong with you?



Kerry Katona killed his pet hamster. Don't ask.


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Nothing, what's wrong with you being unable to take a 'fuck off' on a message board?




Why say it?  It's not necessary.  Disagree with me by all means but there's no need to be rude to me.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2008)

Just fuck off the lot of you.

She's a silly cow and they should take her kids away and let them live with their dad. She'll make a mint off the back of this


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> Kerry Katona killed his pet hamster. Don't ask.


 



kyser_soze said:


>





I've asked you why you would be rude when there's no need.  You clearly can't answer that question.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

You said fuck to everyone there trashy, you're a VERY RUDE PERSON and there's something wrong with you for being so unecessary...


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 22, 2008)

The arrogance of Londoners.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> I've asked you why you would be rude when there's no need.  You clearly can't answer that question.



Hello *knocks on brix' head* Can you read? Are you so offended and busy bolding individual sentences to miss the reason? I'll repeat:



> an expression of disbelief and shock at your comment about the Mail being 'vultures' given the context and history of the person they were being 'vultures' about.



I was *that* amazed that I felt the need to swear...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> You said fuck to everyone there trashy, you're a VERY RUDE PERSON and there's something wrong with you for being so unecessary...



You started it


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh yeah baby


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Hello *knocks on brix' head* Can you read? Are you so offended and busy bolding individual sentences to miss the reason? I'll repeat:
> 
> 
> 
> I was *that* amazed that I felt the need to swear...



Oh I dunno, maybe I am to fragile for these boards.  I still don't really get it though.  Can't you disagree with me without being rude?


----------



## christonabike (Oct 22, 2008)

I read it as an exclamation, not being rude to you


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> Oh I dunno, maybe I am to fragile for these boards. I still don't really get it though. Can't you disagree with me without being rude?


 

That's really sweet


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2008)

christonabike said:


> I read it as an exclamation, not being rude to you


 So did I tbf. Much as it pains me to stick up for kyser


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

christonabike said:


> I read it as an exclamation, not being rude to you




I suppose that's the problem with written communication though isn't it?  If that was said in a group of people in the right tone of voice I wouldn't have been offended by it and it would feel more like an exclamation.  It did seem a bit personal when it was in a post that quoted me and seemed, therefore, to be directed at me.

I don't know anyone on these boards so I always tend to treat them like people I meet in real life who I don't know, i.e. I might tell a mate to 'fuck off' in jest but I wouldn't say it to soemone I didn't know.


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

madzone said:


> That's really sweet



Is that funny?  Why?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> I suppose that's the problem with written communication though isn't it?  If that was said in a group of people in the right tone of voice I wouldn't have been offended by it and it would feel more like an exclamation.  It did seem a bit personal when it was in a post that quoted me and seemed, therefore, to be directed at me.
> 
> I don't know anyone on these boards so I always tend to treat them like people I meet in real life who I don't know, i.e. I might tell a mate to 'fuck off' in jest but I wouldn't say it to soemone I didn't know.



Don't worry about it. He clearly enjoyed being rude see post 39. His fault for being a wanker, not yours for being wet


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Oct 22, 2008)

Publicity stunt.


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> Is that funny? Why?


 Just because it's urban. Expletives are like gawd bless ya


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> I don't know anyone on these boards so I always tend to treat them like people I meet in real life


 So does kyser


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't worry about it. He clearly enjoyed being rude see post 39. His fault for being a wanker, not yours for being wet





Damning with faint praise...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 22, 2008)

Come on -- anybody making this much fuss about a simple "fuck off" on Urban75 just HAS to be on a wind up.  8/10 though -- it's a good one.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 22, 2008)

BORING.

Kyser meant it in an exclamation way, brix read as an insult way. misunderstanding.


now.......kerry of her tits....


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 22, 2008)

Talkie Toaster said:


> Publicity stunt.



saying "fuck off"?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

I wish I was Mark Croft.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 22, 2008)

Talkie Toaster said:


> Publicity stunt.



brix or fucking stupid old trout Katona?


----------



## brix (Oct 22, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't worry about it. He clearly enjoyed being rude see post 39. His fault for being a wanker, not yours for being wet



Ta for that  
I think I might be being a bit sensitive though.  I'm having a bit of a shit time at the moment and I think I'm a bit fragile as a result.



madzone said:


> Just because it's urban. Expletives are like gawd bless ya



Are they?  I must post in very polite threads usually.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Miss Potter said:


> Phil Schofield's face at the end was a picture



Looks like he is squeezing out a particularly high pitched and drawn out fart.


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2008)

brix said:


> Are they? I must post in very polite threads usually.


 Yes, I think you must


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> BORING.
> 
> Kyser meant it in an exclamation way, brix read as an insult way. misunderstanding.
> 
> ...



Kerry of her tits, or off? Cos they've been taken 'off' and she was 'off' her tits...there's got to be some deeply cool piece of word play in there but I'm fucked if I can find it...


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> brix or fucking stupid old trout Katona?


 Part of me thinks she's a fucking stupid old trout and tis true she's an adult and all that but I can't help but feel that she's being worked from behind most of the time and that she's a pretty vulnerable and naive young woman.

KK that is, not brix


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 22, 2008)

We should be concentrating and thinking of Kerry in her time of crisis, not bickering amongst ourselves!

((((((kerry)))))

She looks primed for the funny farm poor lass.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 22, 2008)

i think a britney-style meltdown is upont.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2008)

Poor woman


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes.  Kerry was away with the fairies this morning.  lucky she didn't fall off the couch


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd probably be less appalled and more sympathetic if she'd had this stuff forced on her like Britney, but she hasn't. She's actively courted the sleb press and positive tabloid coverage by whoring her entire life, every breakup, every rehab session, every homoculous that's fallen from her loins - I mean FFS, the rumour about ketamine for breakfast came about from reports on the reality TV show she made with that ape of a husband when they couldn't use any early footage from the bedroom because the cabinets were covered in white powder, allegedly...

She made the Faustian pact YEARS ago, when she get upduffed by McFadden and stopped being a caterwauling bit part member of Nuclear Pussy and became someone who lives their entire life via the mags and tabloids, and now she's paying for it. 

Sympathy for Faust?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Looks like he is squeezing out a particularly high pitched and drawn out fart.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 22, 2008)

The full quality vid is on the Daily Mail now: http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/10/22/article-1079666-023433D2000005DC-849_634x380.jpg

What a shame


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Fundamentally though, she's not a very nice person.  Yeah, she's had problems in the past but so have all of us to greater or lesser degrees.  She has a lot of money and she spends it frivolously - that is the sort of behaviour that will get a banker, lawyer or accountant crucified on this forum but because she has gravy with her cocaine she's somehow deserving of sympathy?  I feel sorry for her kids, who will probably take a lot of shit as a result of their mum's desperate need for self publicity at the expense of their best interests,  but not for her.

Having said all that, she is exploited by people who should know better than this and I never like to see that but it isn't like she doesn't get handsomely compensated for that.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I'd probably be less appalled and more sympathetic if she'd had this stuff forced on her like Britney, but she hasn't. She's actively courted the sleb press and positive tabloid coverage by whoring her entire life, every breakup, every rehab session, every homoculous that's fallen from her loins - I mean FFS, the rumour about ketamine for breakfast came about from reports on the reality TV show she made with that ape of a husband when they couldn't use any early footage from the bedroom because the cabinets were covered in white powder, allegedly...
> 
> She made the Faustian pact YEARS ago, when she get upduffed by McFadden and stopped being a caterwauling bit part member of Nuclear Pussy and became someone who lives their entire life via the mags and tabloids, and now she's paying for it.
> 
> Sympathy for Faust?




Spot on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> What medication taken last night would have that effect on her this morning?



Jack daniels? She started the 'medication' at 11pm - to be taken once every 10 minutes for 10 hours.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2008)

cocaines a helluva drug


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I'd probably be less appalled and more sympathetic if she'd had this stuff forced on her like Britney, but she hasn't. She's actively courted the sleb press and positive tabloid coverage by whoring her entire life, every breakup, every rehab session, every homoculous that's fallen from her loins - I mean FFS, the rumour about ketamine for breakfast came about from reports on the reality TV show she made with that ape of a husband when they couldn't use any early footage from the bedroom because the cabinets were covered in white powder, allegedly...
> 
> She made the Faustian pact YEARS ago, when she get upduffed by McFadden and stopped being a caterwauling bit part member of Nuclear Pussy and became someone who lives their entire life via the mags and tabloids, and now she's paying for it.
> 
> Sympathy for Faust?



You should have more compassion.  From this post you look like a vulture ready to attack when there is the slightest hint of prey.  Taking cheap shots at Kerry Katona is not clever.  This post sounds like you are jealous and resent the fact that this woman is famous and you're not.  Don't understand your thinking dude.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 22, 2008)

She must be sacrificed on the alter of celebrity.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Upchuck said:


> You should have more compassion.  From this post you look like a vulture ready to attack when there is the slightest hint of prey.  Taking cheap shots at Kerry Katona is not clever.  This post sounds like you are jealous and resent the fact that this woman is famous and you're not.  Don't understand your thinking dude.



What is there to be jealous of exactly?  I'd rather stay pisspoor for the rest of my life than be made a figure of fun for the whole nation in exchange for a nice big house in Warrington and a few Ferraris.


----------



## madzone (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> but because she has gravy with her cocaine she's somehow deserving of sympathy?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2008)

Upchuck said:


> You should have more compassion.  From this post you look like a vulture ready to attack when there is the slightest hint of prey.  Taking cheap shots at Kerry Katona is not clever.  This post sounds like you are jealous and resent the fact that this woman is famous and you're not.  Don't understand your thinking dude.



Fuck off!


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> What is there to be jealous of exactly?  *I'd rather stay pisspoor for the rest of my life than be made a figure of fun for the whole nation in exchange for a nice big house in Warrington and a few Ferraris.*



Well derr!  From what I understand, Kerry was behind the 8 ball before she reached her teens.  I have a lot of sympathy for her.  If she is not careful she will die or end up being sectioned for years, yet still featuring in Heat and the Daily Mail.  It's not good.


----------



## Iam (Oct 22, 2008)

Upchuck said:


> You should have more compassion.  From this post you look like a vulture ready to attack when there is the slightest hint of prey.  Taking cheap shots at Kerry Katona is not clever.  This post sounds like you are jealous and resent the fact that this woman is famous and you're not.  Don't understand your thinking dude.



Are you serious??


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Urban75 beat them



We fucking rule!!!!


Anyway:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3mhWhUnaibw

3:23: win 10k for your pad, wish I was watching for that!


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

Upchuck said:


> You should have more compassion.  From this post you look like a vulture ready to attack when there is the slightest hint of prey.  Taking cheap shots at Kerry Katona is not clever.  This post sounds like you are jealous and resent the fact that this woman is famous and you're not.  Don't understand your thinking dude.



Jealous of what? Her 'fame' - oh yeah, I'm SOOO jealous of her car crash of a life lived in the public eye which is the only reason she's still 'famous'. OOO yes, I wake up having dreams filtered in the green of envy over that.

Perhaps if you pondered longer on the nature of modern celebrity and about what a faustian pact is you might come to understand my disgust at her and all her ilk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2008)

Bunch of meanies - kyser, I don't think she has the imagination to understand this Faustian pact you claim she has made.
She's suffering a massive breakdown publicly. You must have a heart of stone not to feel sorry for her.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Upchuck said:


> Well derr!



So what do you think he is jealous of then?  Derrrr!


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a heart of stone then. And which number breakdown is this? 3rd, 4th which she will milk for every penny she can get. Sorry, i can't feel sympathy for someone who uses mental illness as a money making device.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 22, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> She's suffering a massive breakdown publicly. You must have a heart of stone not to feel sorry for her.



Aye. 

Mind you, getting rid of her husband would probably be a good starting point for her recovery.  He doesn't seem the most pleasant of people.


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Jealous of what? Her 'fame' - oh yeah, I'm SOOO jealous of her car crash of a life lived in the public eye which is the only reason she's still 'famous'. OOO yes, I wake up having dreams filtered in the green of envy over that.
> 
> Perhaps if you pondered longer on the nature of modern celebrity and about what a faustian pact is you might come to understand my disgust at her and all her ilk.



I would have disgust if I thought she were on an even mental playing field.  She isn't.  I don't feel disgust at her because I don't think she would ever have known any better.  I feel disgust at people like Lily Allen and Peaches Geldof as they have had advantages - I'd have Kerry anyday of the week over them and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Wellll, it was said in the style of 'fuck off' at your comment rather than you - an expression of disbelief and shock at your comment about the Mail being 'vultures' given the context and history of the person they were being 'vultures' about. Altho now that I know that saying 'fuck off' to you on a message board offends you deeply in a very real sense I'll ensure that I say it more often when you make an idiot comment again. Possibly if you make a sensible one that I agree with, which would change the emphasis and tone of the fuck off...


fuck the fuck off with your liberal pansy-minded squirming....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 22, 2008)

I watched her rubbish TV programme. Apart from the fact her and her husband did a very good job of presenting themselves as mad, fat and incredibly stupid I was annoyed by their attitude to money. They were 'looking for a new house' which involved looking at really plush houses. They had ferraris and motorbike parked outside their grotesque house. But I refuse to believe being in a rubbish girl band and a load of Iceland adverts could pay for all that. It was all for show, so the audience would think that these cretins were better than them, in the unattainable 'sleb' class. 

The ultimate punishment would be no publicity for these people...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2008)

Dan U said:


> cocaines a helluva drug



Yes it was suggested to me that she might have had three lines rather quickly or something. (I don't really know about all that sort of thing).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> What is there to be jealous of exactly?  I'd rather stay pisspoor for the rest of my life than be made a figure of fun for the whole nation in exchange for a nice big house in Warrington and a few Ferraris.



We seem to like to build people up then knock them down in this country. 

I have not a single jealous feeling regarding people like this. My CV is not impressive but it does not read stripper at 16, dance troupe, girl band, married to boy band member, I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here, rehab, Max Clifford, spokeswoman for Iceland, etc, etc..... 

Saying that the fact that she is on This Morning, this thread and the media are still all over her shows how grim the mock celeb thing is. Having next to no discernible talent people like Katona have to feel massively insecure.


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 22, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> she didn't pay for the surgery though, some tv show did.



ooh i wonder which one?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I watched her rubbish TV programme. Apart from the fact her and her husband did a very good job of presenting themselves as mad, fat and incredibly stupid I was annoyed by their attitude to money. They were 'looking for a new house' which involved looking at really plush houses. They had ferraris and motorbike parked outside their grotesque house. But I refuse to believe being in a rubbish girl band and a load of Iceland adverts could pay for all that. It was all for show, so the audience would think that these cretins were better than them, in the unattainable 'sleb' class.



My heart bleeds.


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't think I'd ever heard of her before today tbh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 22, 2008)

cesare said:


> Don't think I'd ever heard of her before today tbh


You lucky thing you


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You lucky thing you



So it would seem


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 22, 2008)

cesare said:


> So it would seem


tbh, you're lucky that kyser hasn't been along to tell you to "_fuck off_" cos i doubt he would believe you!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> We seem to like to build people up then knock them down in this country.



Definitely so but for those of us who have no hand in any of it, it only remains to sit back and pass a bit o' judgement on them.  That is the entire point of celebrity, how it perpetuates itself and keeps the magazines selling.  Kerry is clearly not the brightest but she was bright enough to clock on that someone would be willing to pay her money to *be filmed giving birth to her son*.  If someone is willing to debase themselves - and their innocent child - to that point in exchange for a large amount of compensation then I really don't see what is wrong with knocking them down, especially when she'll get paid for giving a "My getting knocked down Hell" story anyway...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I have a heart of stone then. And which number breakdown is this? 3rd, 4th which she will milk for every penny she can get. Sorry, i can't feel sympathy for someone who uses mental illness as a money making device.


But that in itself is a symptom of her mental illness, I would have thought.
I found it weird and saddening that you can have such a strong negative opinion of someone in that state. You're not alone though - just got an email of the YouTube clip entitles 'fat drugged up whore'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> she was bright enough to clock on that someone would be willing to pay her money to be filmed giving birth to her son



My definition of bright is not aligned with this


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> tbh, you're lucky that kyser hasn't been along to tell you to "_fuck off_" cos i doubt he would believe you!



It's true though  I'm not up on all these celebs, though I've watched a bit of morning tv this week when nursing my ankle so now I know that Gwyneth is going to stand by Madge and my life is the richer for it.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> My definition of bright is not aligned with this



"savvy" then, whatever.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 22, 2008)

There goes her Iceland contract - this mum isn't going to Iceland


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I watched her rubbish TV programme. Apart from the fact her and her husband did a very good job of presenting themselves as mad, fat and incredibly stupid I was annoyed by their attitude to money. They were 'looking for a new house' which involved looking at really plush houses. They had ferraris and motorbike parked outside their grotesque house. But I refuse to believe being in a rubbish girl band and a load of Iceland adverts could pay for all that. It was all for show, so the audience would think that these cretins were better than them, in the unattainable 'sleb' class.
> 
> The ultimate punishment would be no publicity for these people...



Yeah I don't understand all that. I know some celebs that work all the time and don't have anything like the cash to splash like that. 

. . . and you make sod all money from being in a UK girl band for one album where someone else writes all the songs. 

That reminds me, I did an interview with her and the others for the launch of their first single. Seems like a million years ago now. Well ten anyway.


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Oct 22, 2008)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> brix or fucking stupid old trout Katona?


Katona


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Divisive Cotton said:


> There goes her Iceland contract - this mum isn't going to Iceland



Wouldn't count on that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2008)

Divisive Cotton said:


> There goes her Iceland contract - this mum isn't going to Iceland



I think that had already gone.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

Can I just ask all those offering words of sympathy if you were kind enough to extend that to say, Tara Palmer Tomkinson after her appearance on Frank Skinner?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 22, 2008)

cesare said:


> It's true though  I'm not up on all these celebs, though I've watched a bit of morning tv this week when nursing my ankle so now I know that Gwyneth is going to stand by Madge and my life is the richer for it.


it's nice to know that there is still some goodness in this wicked world....careful now tho, daytime tv makes you prematurely senile i've heard, spesh now ready steady cook isn't on anymore


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> "savvy" then, whatever.



Savvy defined as: 

Troubled childhood so the best solution is to strip and then be part of a manufactured pop group that the intellegent among our race despise. 

If savvy means selling yourself and your child then I suggest going from stipper straight to whore.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 22, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> But that in itself is a symptom of her mental illness, I would have thought.
> I found it weird and saddening that you can have such a strong negative opinion of someone in that state. You're not alone though - just got an email of the YouTube clip entitles 'fat drugged up whore'



some of the people who post comments on youtube are the lowest forms of life..


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's nice to know that there is still some goodness in this wicked world....careful now tho, daytime tv makes you prematurely senile i've heard, spesh now ready steady cook isn't on anymore



I've watched two episodes of Jeremy Kyle an all  That's funny though, but in a cringey way.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Savvy defined as:
> 
> Troubled childhood so the best solution is to strip and then be part of a manufactured pop group that the intellegent among our race despise.
> 
> If savvy means selling yourself and your child then I suggest going from stipper straight to whore.



I've tried that and now I'm back to being a lawyer again.  The point I'm making - which I'm sure you get - is that she has exploited people's willingness to film her mentalness as much as her mentalness has been exploited.  Her fame is that snake devouring itself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Can I just ask all those offering words of sympathy if you were kind enough to extend that to say, Tara Palmer Tomkinson after her appearance on Frank Skinner?



The only times I haven't cringed or felt sympathy is when watching Oliver Reed on Aspel with his 'orange juice'.
He was hard to watch on The Word and After Dark though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I've tried that and now I'm back to being a lawyer again.  The point I'm making - which I'm sure you get - is that she has exploited people's willingness to film her mentalness as much as her mentalness has been exploited.  Her fame is that snake devouring itself.



So short terms wins are the answer to success in life?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2008)

> Her fame is that snake devouring itself



oroboros?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> So short terms wins are the answer to success in life?



Wtf?  

She's not an innocent being used and abused is all I am saying so I'm not in a rush to sympathise with her.  Like I say, my first instinct is to sympathise with her kids who I'd consider to be the victims of child abuse perpetrated by their mum.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 22, 2008)

cesare said:


> I've watched two episodes of Jeremy Kyle an all  That's funny though, but in a cringey way.


that show completely does my head in when i've seen it. its like something out of the middle ages, only more savage and bestial. makes KK look like a shining example of womanhood almost.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> oroboros?



If you say so, yeah.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 22, 2008)

What's wrong with being drunk or off your face at 10:30am?

Everyone is making out it's a bad thing 

What is vodka for if not as a morning beverage?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> She's not an innocent being used and abused is all I am saying so I'm not in a rush to sympathise with her.



I am in no rush either (if you read the post) SK...


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that show completely does my head in when i've seen it. its like something out of the middle ages, only more savage and bestial. makes KK look like a shining example of womanhood almost.



They must pay people to go on that, I can't believe that anyone would do it for nothing!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

T





Badgers said:


> I am in no rush either (if you read the post) SK...



Then can't we just internet hug, swap a bit of blood and vow to hunt this crazy Lidl Colonel Kurtz down and bring her to justice?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

cesare said:


> They must pay people to go on that, I can't believe that anyone would do it for nothing!



I've seen clients on there and Trisha and they said they genuinely saw it as a solution.  




Fuck's.        Sake.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> T



U



Sadken said:


> Then can't we just internet hug, swap a bit of blood and vow to hunt this crazy Lidl Colonel Kurtz down and bring her to justice?



Yes, yes we can


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 22, 2008)

cesare said:


> They must pay people to go on that, I can't believe that anyone would do it for nothing!



They send letters out to residents of council estates--- I got contacted by someone (not JK) to see if I had a 'story' to tell. I wish I'd kept the letter now and concocted something with Swarthy.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought Fern and Philip were good though - they weren't afraid to ask the difficult questions.


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I've seen clients on there and Trisha and they said they genuinely saw it as a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, you're saying that they don't pay them? It's like a circus.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 22, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> oroboros?



Gesundheit.


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2008)

_angel_ said:


> They send letters out to residents of council estates--- I got contacted by someone (not JK) to see if I had a 'story' to tell. I wish I'd kept the letter now and concocted something with Swarthy.



That would have been funny, especially if you had to take the lie detector test


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 22, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> The only times I haven't cringed or felt sympathy is when watching Oliver Reed on Aspel with his 'orange juice'.
> He was hard to watch on The Word and After Dark though.



That still makes me feel ill when they play it, i loved that man.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> U
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes we can



Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

As long as nobody googles the term 'katona fingering' then this thread will be okay...


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Holy shit!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2008)

Kerry Who?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 22, 2008)

_angel_ said:


> They send letters out to residents of council estates--- I got contacted by someone (not JK) to see if I had a 'story' to tell. I wish I'd kept the letter now and concocted something with Swarthy.



I used to know someone, who's now a very successful writer, who started off by making up "Real Life" stories for crappy magazines like Bella.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Surely the real question is - "who the *FUCK* is buying this woman's perfume?"


----------



## Ranu (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Surely the real question is - "who the *FUCK* is buying this woman's perfume?"



Eau d'Ear


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Surely the real question is - "who the *FUCK* is buying this woman's perfume?"



Posh Spice

She is buying it in bulk, pouring into bottles marked 'Signature' and selling it at a mark up.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Posh Spice
> 
> She is buying it in bulk, pouring into bottles marked 'Signature' and selling it at a mark up.



She's a Milo Minderbender for the Heat generation


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 22, 2008)

A talentless cheap soul exploits tabloid media to make loadsa money, but when it bites her in the arse no-one's allowed to go 'haha that's what you get'.  Sounds like one way traffic to me.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 22, 2008)

Is sadken a lawyer?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 22, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Kerry Who?



This was my response to.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 22, 2008)

They all seem to be fuckin interchangeable,Katonic,"cancer" sufferin Goody,Jordan,Jodie Marsh etc,maybe they're the same person controlled by Max Clifford.Gawd I hate meself for knowing who they are


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Wtf?
> 
> She's not an innocent being used and abused is all I am saying so I'm not in a rush to sympathise with her.  Like I say, my first instinct is to sympathise with her kids who I'd consider to be the victims of child abuse perpetrated by their mum.



I think she is being exploited..... That absolute snake of a husband of hers was clearly there and probably only too well aware of what his part in all this is, even when shes so wasted she cant control herself he sits by while she is interviewed... that surely is exploitation, that he sees the pound signs and doesnt say "Now hang on just a sec lovey..."
It was pitiful watching someone so obviously wasted appealing to him "Innit mark, innit mark" like anyone would be interested in anything he had to say in terms of backing her.
Shes completely fucked, I agree with all your posts so far but I think her own selfish self promotion has like you say, become a self fulfilling prophecy and that there are now people happy to feed off her, as they always have done, only she doesnt know how to stop and the leeches are happy to let her, encourage her and reap the rewards. In my book thats exploitation.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2008)

he is blatently taking her for a ride.

i reckon he is her dealer personally. a 'robbery' she had yonks ago sounded like a blatent insurance job to pay off a coke bill.

her being an addict is why i have some sympathy for her really.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2008)

She was a bloody mess before he came along although I've no doubt he's making it worse. She's pathetic but I don't feel particularly sorry for her I'm afraid. She has kids - it's about time she grew up


----------



## _float_ (Oct 22, 2008)

She didn't look drunk or stoned. She said her slurred speech was due to Chlorpromazine. She was alert enough to understand all their questions and answer in a rational way. Having a swollen tongue is not being 'off your head' or 'mad'.

It would be totally out of order to laugh or criticise someone with a speech impediment. But having swollen tongue is exactly that.

The interviewers tried to bring up previous addictions, alcohol and smoking. If they were concerned they could have either stopped the interview or done a bit more background reserch rather than go for tabloid-syle cheap shots and and/or amateur medical analysis (plus the fake 'concern' and patronising tone was sickening).

It is pretty depressing that you get done down if you take drugs, laughed at or 'dustbinned' if you go 'mad' but then if you take the correct medication tht the doctors give you and have slurred speech you get accused of being a druggy or mad all over again!

I don't really care about this Kotona person either way, but I bumped into the story on the Guardian website, watched the You-Tube video and noted the deluge of ignorant bullshit and nasty comments on various websitees - so I thought I'd give my perspective. Maybe this person deserves ridicule for other things they have done, but remember there are a lot of other people out there who have drug problems, are battling to improve their mental health and who suffere side-effects of medication, and reading all this stuff in the media and discussion forums can have a really depressing effect on people and make them feel even more of a social outcast who has no future either in society, let alone a workplace or career.

Sad


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2008)

_float_ said:


> She didn't look drunk or stoned. She said her slurred speech was due to Chlorpromazine. She was alert enough to understand all their questions and answer in a rational way. Having a swollen tongue is not being 'off your head' or 'mad'.



If she'd taken it at 11.30pm as she said, it wouldn't still have had that effect on her 11 hours later. Dosage is every 6-8 hours. I can't find anything about it giving you a swollen tongue either, just a dry mouth. 

Who said she was 'off her head'?


----------



## Homeless Mal (Oct 22, 2008)

Having watched the footage she is 'coherant' but something is terribly wrong.


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 22, 2008)

Chlorpromazine my arse.

In all my years in psychiatry the only person I have ever seen close to as incoherent to that on Chlorpromazine was a guy who was pretneding to be mentally ill to escape the cops, and had a small dose of it and was fucked out of his head on it. That was booze or large amounts of benzos for sure. Also who the fuck even prescribesd Chlorpromazine anymore? Havent seen it used in years to be honest.


----------



## _float_ (Oct 22, 2008)

trashpony said:


> Who said she was 'off her head'?


A lot of the tabloids and message boards contain comments along these lines.


----------



## _float_ (Oct 22, 2008)

Serotonin said:


> ...That was booze or large amounts of benzos for sure...


She didn't look or behave like she was drunk. 

Benzodiazepines and antipsychotics are both prescribed for bipolar and can produce slurred speech. Maybe she did take some benzos before the show because she was nervous? Maybe she took a load in the middle of the night because she couldn't sleep? Who knows.

Apart from her slurred speech she didn't do or say anything out of order or stupid, and was having a reasonable conversation. True, someone on the TV side of things should have noticed before and rescheduled, unless everyone was deliberately trying to cause an 'incident'?


----------



## Homeless Mal (Oct 22, 2008)

_float_ said:


> She didn't look or behave like she was drunk.
> 
> Benzodiazepines and antipsychotics are both prescribed for bipolar and can produce slurred speech. Maybe she did take some benzos before the show because she was nervous? Maybe she took a load in the middle of the night because she couldn't sleep? Who knows.
> 
> Apart from her slurred speech she didn't do or say anything out of order or stupid, and was having a reasonable conversation. True, someone on the TV side of things should have noticed before and rescheduled, unless everyone was deliberately trying to cause an 'incident'?



Agreed.  She wasn't drunk.  I with you she was probably on benzo's or a psychiatric medicine as her speech was slurred and her movement somewhat laboured.  Also she looked a little confused.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2008)

Well whatever it was causing the slurring, if she wasn't off her tits, she would have noticed. And she didn't. Ergo she was off her tits


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 22, 2008)

trashpony said:


> Well whatever it was causing the slurring, if she wasn't off her tits, she would have noticed. And she didn't. Ergo she was off her tits



quite and drugs or no drugs people around her had a duty to keep her off the telly


----------



## _float_ (Oct 22, 2008)

trashpony said:


> Well whatever it was causing the slurring, if she wasn't off her tits, she would have noticed. And she didn't. Ergo she was off her tits



The actual content and rationality of what she said was fine.

Maybe she simply decided to do the best she could and soldier on?

'Off her tits' makes her sound either really far gone or insane. I have watched the YouTube clip twice now, and once you know that she sounds like she has a thick tongue, nothing else she says or does indicates that she is mentally impaired or 'under the influence' - ie saying or doing anything stupid.

However, this is how the tabloids are reporting it:

*The Sun:* "Has Kerry Lost It?: Kerry's Crazy TV Interview"
*The Mirror:* "Exclusive: Kerry Katona 'off her head' on This Morning, claim viewers"
*The Telegraph:* "Health fears for Kerry Katona after slurred This Morning interview" ... _"The former Atomic Kitten singer and I'm A Celebrity winner slurred her words, told rambling anecdotes and appeared in a confused state during an interview on ITV1's This Morning."_ 
*News of the World:* ... _"A "sleepy" Kerry Katona slumped to new depths today slurring her way through a bizarre TV interview live on This Morning."_ 
*Random American Blog:* "VIDEO: Here’s Kerry Katona Losing Her Mind On Live TV. Eek."


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah i've just watched it expecting shades of Best or Reed and tbh she just sounds a bit funny and gurns and rambles a bit.

i didn't think OMG SHE IS OFF HER MASH ON ECSTASY PIPES or anything.

she's not quite right though for sure.


----------



## _float_ (Oct 22, 2008)

Apparently she had an MTV camera crew withher filming another documentary, so maybe, one day the "truth" will come out?

ps. She was interviewed by 'Heatworld' this afternoon when she got home and apparently she was still 'slurring', although, again, she didn't say or do anything stupid: 

heatworld have JUST spoken to Kerry – and she’s STILL slurring
http://www.heatworld.com/Article/77...+Kerry+–+and+she’s+STILL+slurring/24#comments


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 22, 2008)

_float_ said:


> Apparently she had an MTV camera crew withher filming another documentary, so maybe, one day the "truth" will come out?
> 
> ps. She was interviewed by 'Heatworld' this afternoon when she got home and apparently she was still 'slurring', although, again, she didn't say or do anything stupid:
> 
> ...



The kid in that Heatworld pic looks like hes about to flip the finger


----------



## bigbry (Oct 24, 2008)

brix said:


> The story has made it on to the Mail website already.  They really are fucking vultures



Perhaps you can explain the difference between discussing it on the Mail website or on U75


----------



## bigbry (Oct 24, 2008)

Divisive Cotton said:


> There goes her Iceland contract - this mum isn't going to Iceland



In the latest one she's with one of the Nolans so I guess they were already lining up her replacement.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2008)

Chris Moyles spoke to Phillip Schofield yesterday morning about it and he said she turned up really late so there was no time for the producers to speak to her or for Phil and Fern to say hello which they usually do with guests. He said if she'd got there on time someone would have noticed the state she was in and wouldn't have let her on.

Apparently afterwards she stormed off saying she had been 'ambushed' by them and she'll never appear on there again. Phil said that she used to have the same management co as him but she was too difficult to work with.

I saw an ad for OK magazine this week and apparently Kerry would be talking about her surgery and alcohol so maybe there is a problem but she had an exclusive with OK to reveal it.   Anyone seen OK this week?

Those poor kids, they don't stand a chance do they?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Those poor kids, they don't stand a chance do they?



Twiced crowned celebrity 'Mum of the year' so I see no issues here.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Twiced crowned celebrity 'Mum of the year' so I see no issues here.



And she gets free food from Iceland, so they'll never starve


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Twiced crowned celebrity 'Mum of the year' so I see no issues here.





I was watching a bit of her show and she's stood in the kitchen with a baby in the high chair, pregnant, puffing on a ciggie and screaming and swearing at her husband. If that's what she allows on tv what's it like when they're not on their best behaviour? 

I can't understand why that westlife cunt hasn't gone for custody of his two tbh.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 24, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I was watching a bit of her show and she's stood in the kitchen with a baby in the high chair, pregnant, puffing on a ciggie and screaming and swearing at her husband. If that's what she allows on tv what's it like when they're not on their best behaviour?
> 
> I can't understand why that westlife cunt hasn't gone for custody of his two tbh.



Because he can't be arsed. He apparantly wanted his mum to get custody.

Those poor kids.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Because he can't be arsed. He apparantly wanted his mum to get custody.
> 
> Those poor kids.



Too busy with Delta I guess. He cares enough to do an interview about how common they are though.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 24, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Too busy with Delta I guess. He cares enough to do an interview about how common they are though.



I know. I think he is actually an even bigger arsehole than Kerry Katona. If that's possible.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 24, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Because he can't be arsed. He apparantly wanted his mum to get custody.
> 
> Those poor kids.



with a bit of luck she'll be a stable influence in their lives- should she decide to go for it...maybe he knows whats best for his kids isnt with him either?
Every fucker else has paraded them, sold stories about them and passed the buck.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> with a bit of luck she'll be a stable influence in their lives- should she decide to go for it...maybe he knows whats best for his kids isnt with him either?
> Every fucker else has paraded them, sold stories about them and passed the buck.



Yeah, maybe. Pretty sad for the kids though. Mums too busy getting off her face and arguing with her vile husband and dads too busy with his missus so we live with nan.

The only good thing I will say about Bryan is that he refused to allow them to feature in her MTV show which is why you barely see them and they never show their faces.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 24, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I know. I think he is actually an even bigger arsehole than Kerry Katona. If that's possible.



Dense pie eating cunt who can't keep his cock in his trousers.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 24, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Yeah, maybe. Pretty sad for the kids though. Mums too busy getting off her face and arguing with her vile husband and dads too busy with his missus so we live with nan.
> 
> The only good thing I will say about Bryan is that he refused to allow them to feature in her MTV show which is why you barely see them and they never show their faces.



makes him look a class act though, sitting by and doing nothing while the hell his kids exist in is shown for the publics amusement....
with a bit of luck he's stump up for them to go to boarding school or something when they get old enough!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 24, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Dense pie eating cunt who can't keep his cock in his trousers.



Yep. 

Any father who voluntarily chooses to live on the opposite side of the world to his small children, especially when the mother is such a disaster area, isn't much of a man IMO.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Oct 24, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Nothing, what's wrong with you being unable to take a 'fuck off' on a message board?
> 
> Jesus, WTF is happening to this board, the last couple of weeks everyone is getting pissy pants about anybody saying anything...



Get fucked.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 24, 2008)

fuck her she's a celebrity so she deserves everything she gets

live by the sword die by the sword

she might have to get a proper job now


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 24, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yep.
> 
> Any father who voluntarily chooses to live on the opposite side of the world to his small children, especially when the mother is such a disaster area, *isn't much of a man IMO.*



Anyone that was in Westlife falls into that category by default...but especially McFadden...


----------

